

Ironclad C++: A Library-Augmented Type-Safe Subset of C++ (OOPSLA 2013) - ahomescu1
http://acg.cis.upenn.edu/papers/ironclad-oopsla.pdf

======
ahomescu1
I also found a GitHub repo:
[https://github.com/crdelozier/ironclad/](https://github.com/crdelozier/ironclad/)

